# Indian Lake 4/11/13



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Indian Lake is full!


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Going to head there on Sunday. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

She's pretty muddy right now. Maybe a bit better by Sunday if we don't get any more substantial rains. It'll take a couple days for all the runoff to reach the lake. Be careful out there as there will be a lot of debris, logs and stuff washed into the lake.


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks, I've only fished there once and the wind was pretty bad. Hoping for a bit calmer trip this time around.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

This is great news!
It's been a while!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lynxis said:


> This is great news!
> It's been a while!


It was pretty much full all winter. It was really low last summer though.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Any thoughts on what the rain will do to the saugeye bite? Seems like the dirty water will turn them off for a few days..


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I went last night to Lakeview and then to Moundwood. Didn't get a hit. The catfishermen were out in abundance and getting them. As for crappie or saugeye, no way. Moundwoods a mess with debris right now. It looks like someone built a dam under the bridge. It would be great crappie fishing right there, but the water's chocolate milk.

It sure would be nice for the weather to turn a bit warmer and less rainy sometime so we can actually go and CATCH some fish...but then again, its probably just me


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Felt sorry for the bass fishermen yesterday (and today). There were a ton of boats out but it has to be one tough bite right now.


----------



## trav8907 (Oct 27, 2011)

Has anyone been by the spillway today. Was wondering if its fishable yet.


----------



## MarysvilleAngler (Apr 14, 2012)

I am at lake now. The river is well over the banks lots of junk in river today


----------



## trav8907 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was thinking that it was still going to be up, but plans got changed again and won't be able to make it up there until Tuesday evening now. Thanks for the info and good luck.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

They were shoulder to shoulder below the spillway yesterday.


----------



## joe goble (Jun 9, 2007)

Where's the hot spot at the lake right now , what they catching and what on wanting to take the kids out their thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Tourney on Sunday had 156 bass caught. I didn't put any in so I can let you know where they aren't at right now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Got any word on how and where they caught the 156 bass?


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

***** laker45 said:


> Felt sorry for the bass fishermen yesterday (and today). There were a ton of boats out but it has to be one tough bite right now.


Yea it was rough Sunday I had one bite all day and it was a dink throwback. But there where some good weights and a few 4 pounders at the weigh in


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fffisch (Nov 16, 2010)

How does the water back in Lucy's and back in the reserve look. We want to get over to crappie fish, but if the water looks like chocolate milk, don't want to waste the gas on the 40 mile drive over there.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Spillway running pretty high and swift, chocolate milk color.
Moundwood channel brown milk color too. Wind has the main
pretty stirred up as well.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

heading over to IL Sat and Sun how much rain did they get? How
muddy is the reserve area? Going to be trying for crappies.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Not sure on color back in reserve but they did get bombed pretty good again. Moundwood and any trib. coming into lake are flowing high and ugly from what i was told. Clears up pretty fast in areas over there though by weekend would think it would not be to bad unless more rain shows up.


----------



## fffisch (Nov 16, 2010)

We are going to give it a try next Tuesday. Hopfully it will clear up by then. I have been fishing St Marys. It has stayed clear even though we have had 7 inches of rain this month. Thanks for the info.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

How did the look water? Has it cleared up?wanna hit it in the morning

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

